# Game #4 - Cavs vs Atlanta - Nov 7th @ 7pm



## Benedict_Boozer

*vs.*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (2-1)* *vs.* *Atlanta Hawks (2-1)*

*Date:* Tuesday, November 7th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, Ohio
*TV:* FSOhio
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET











*Starters:*






































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)

*Key Bench Players:*






























*PF:* Donyell Marshall (24)
*PG:* Damon Jones (19)
*PF:* Anderson Varejao (17)
*SG/PG:* David Wesley (4)

















*Starters:*





































*C:* Zaza Pachulia (27)
*PF:* Shelden Williams (33)
*SF:* Josh Smith (5)
*SG:* Joe Johnson (2)
*PG:* Speedy Claxton (12)

**Not sure about Hawks bench.*

*
Game Notes:*

- JJ has been on a tear lately, Hughes & Lebron will need to stay with him defensively. 

- Cavs need to come out strong in the 1st qtr and establish the homecourt dominance we've had the past couple seasons. Lebron should be due for a big game following his stinker against Charlotte.


----------



## remy23

Let this be the final game that Wesley keeps an activate spot on the roster over Daniel Gibson. Because I swear, if Wesley throws up shoots hitting the side of the backboard and throws those horrible cross court passes that get intercepted again, I'm going nuts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Let this be the final game that Wesley keeps an activate spot on the roster over Daniel Gibson. Because I swear, if Wesley throws up shoots hitting the side of the backboard and throws those horrible cross court passes that get intercepted again, I'm going nuts.


Even better would be if the Cavs stretched the lead to 20+, Shannon/Gibson got some mins, and just completely exploded.

You know they're dying to play and the crowd would go wild. It would put alot more pressure on Brown to work them into the rotation.


----------



## hendrix2430

I honestly think Brown will have to make a move soon. Either Brown or Gibson will have a shot within the next few games. And Sasha will soon be in the regular rotation, according to a M. Brown quote after yesterday's practice.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I thought Brown would have seen some minutes in that back to back road game. But he didnt, but what caught me off guard, neither did Sasha. 

If sasha isnt seeing the floor, that means Brown is even further behind.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Thats a pretty well put together lineup for the Hawks, now with Speedy there they dont have Joe Johnson at the point, and have another big body in Sheldon. Not a bad team, with some real great athletes running the wings.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, I forgot how bright our home floor is now.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron getting involved offensively and defensively early. I like it. 

I think he'll recover just fine.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Three steps?

Got from the from outside the far elbow to the block?


----------



## Brandname

I think we're starting to realize exactly how much Gooden can offer us offensively. I like it.

Free throws might just be our undoing this year. 

I'd also like to see Lebron on Joe Johnson at some point during this game, when he won't be in danger of picking up too many fouls.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I forgot out effective Z is when he makes a move quickly to his left. Instead of taking 5 dribbles and 10 seconds to get into something.

:cheers:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Very ugly game thus far. 

I think we can all agree we are moving alot more than last year, right?

But does anyone kind of think, were just moving to move? 

I've played basketball, and I coach basketball. I know its not the NBA but plays are plays. Looks like were just running around to keep moving. 

The only think I see is Larry coming off a curl at the elbow off a double screen, and Lebron cutting from elbow too block. Other than that they look like robots just moving like X's and O's. 

anyone else agree by watching tonight, and possibly the Bobcats game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley just bricked another open J = bench his ***.

Nice finish by LBJ despite the call


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Donny seems to have found his game about 30 games earlier than last year. 

Atleast Wesley's shot rimmed in and out.



9 turnovers by the Hawks and were up 1pt?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Very ugly game thus far.
> 
> I think we can all agree we are moving alot more than last year, right?
> 
> But does anyone kind of think, were just moving to move?
> 
> I've played basketball, and I coach basketball. I know its not the NBA but plays are plays. Looks like were just running around to keep moving.
> 
> The only think I see is Larry coming off a curl at the elbow off a double screen, and Lebron cutting from elbow too block. Other than that they look like robots just moving like X's and O's.
> 
> anyone else agree by watching tonight, and possibly the Bobcats game?


Yeah we don't really seem to have a purpose to our offense, it looks decent because of Lebron and Hughes but it's not a clean system like say LA runs where the offense itself creates shots. 

I do like the frequent posting of Lebron though - will allow him to conserve energy and open up the offense with his passing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley is now 1/10 this season. 

What has he done to earn minutes?????


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

CAn anyone tell me what radio station is brodcasting this, in Clevand, and if you can can you give me a link to their website.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

OH MY DEAR LORD

That was the best ball movement and he cant finish, does he get 6 offensive rebounds?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I can't believe Z just got blocked


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Oh ****, Shannon Brown is about to check in!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> CAn anyone tell me what radio station is brodcasting this, in Clevand, and if you can can you give me a link to their website.


WTAM 1100. You used to be able to listen online but the greedy folks at the NBA blocked that.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> CAn anyone tell me what radio station is brodcasting this, in Clevand, and if you can can you give me a link to their website.



1100am... 1330am... also go too www.nba.com... and you can try and catch a radio feed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shannon Brown in with Wesley/Hughes/AV/Z


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Oh ****, Shannon Brown is about to check in!


oh my... I bet he is out before the 5:00 minute mark


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Shannon Brown in with Wesley/Hughes/AV/Z



I hope when Lebron comes in its for Larry. So Shannon can play with him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shannon looks a little nervous, he needs to make a play or he might not see the floor again for awhile.


----------



## futuristxen

So Shannon just moved up the rotation over Sasha and Damon Jones?

Daniel Gibson can't be far behind Wesley.

And I was just thinking. How great it would be to have a center that can actually dunk a basketball.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh and just so you guys know, Lebron hasn't gotten involved in this game either. It looks like Mike Brown needs to do a better job of getting him involved in the game. Get the ball out of Snow's hands.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shannon your game is putting it on the floor, be athletic damnit..

He is spotting up... ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man our offense looks terrible without LBJ (Bron back in :biggrin: )


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ****


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Oh and just so you guys know, Lebron hasn't gotten involved in this game either. It looks like Mike Brown needs to do a better job of getting him involved in the game. Get the ball out of Snow's hands.


He already looks better, though. He's posting up and making some good defensive plays. He looks like he wants to be there, which is all I ask, even if he's not taking too many shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice defensive play by Brown, should earn him a few more mins


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well Shannon Brown couldnt ask to be in with a better group. I hope he gets a shot too show something, but we just look lost out there on offense, or are the Hawks that good on defense?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The offense was ragged against SA too. I think the Cavs as usual are playing to the level of their competition


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

That commercial is alot better to watch than our game tonight! lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great Snow in for Brown. ****. He might not get another shot for awhile


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

We need Eric Snow in too make a push to get back in this game, so we bring him in because of a scoring slump.

Wonder if Austin Carr listened to what he said


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

If only Lebron attacked the hoop every time.


----------



## Brandname

I really never thought we'd struggle offensively so much.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Easily the top 10 play on ESPN

(I've never seen that before)


----------



## Brandname

I can't decide whether it's better to be up 1 or down 1 at halftime.

At least we're down because we're not shooting well. We're not making too many turnovers/bad decisions. We're just not hitting shots. 

Overally, I'm not too worried. If we lost this game, it will mostly be because our shots just aren't going down. That won't last forever.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley must be doing something in practice because Coach Brown gives him minutes with zero productivity in games. 

Maybe Ferry doesn't want to look bad for signing him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> I can't decide whether it's better to be up 1 or down 1 at halftime.
> 
> At least we're down because we're not shooting well. We're not making too many turnovers/bad decisions. We're just not hitting shots.
> 
> Overally, I'm not too worried. If we lost this game, it will mostly be because our shots just aren't going down. That won't last forever.


Cavs will be fine. They come out flat against the "weaker" teams.

They're shooting 29% and still winning.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wesley must be doing something in practice because Coach Brown gives him minutes with zero productivity in games.
> 
> Maybe Ferry doesn't want to look bad for signing him



Then again its only 3.5 games into the season. Two maybe three weeks into the year I could hear us ripping him. But not right now, I mean DJ and Marshall struggled worse last year.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Wesley was a minor pease to our puzzle this year, if he doesnt pan out I could see us going with Sasha and Brown in the middle of the season. But people like Zydrunas and other big name players I would be more worried about, because without their production. We arent anything but a first round bounce out.


----------



## remy23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Then again its only 3.5 games into the season. Two maybe three weeks into the year I could hear us ripping him. But not right now, I mean DJ and Marshall struggled worse last year.


Wesley looked bad last year too. So the running criticism of him goes back to even before this season began. So he has to first get better than how he's playing now and from there, proceed to turn back the clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Then again its only 3.5 games into the season. Two maybe three weeks into the year I could hear us ripping him. But not right now, I mean DJ and Marshall struggled worse last year.


No way. Marshall was killing it early in the season and the situation was different - DJ was ahead of Mike Wilks in the rotation, now he's ahead of our 1st round draft pick and a guy who duplicates his talent + Athleticism. Heck once Flip Murray came DJ was benched except for spot situations. 

My thing is, if your not gonna bring back flip, play Shannon Brown. It doesn't take 3 weeks to see that Wesley has nothing in the tank. 

What does he bring? How is more game mileage gonna get him more lift on his shot? Improve his speed?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Look at it this way, the production out of our guards is easily the worst in the entire NBA.

How is giving Shannon Brown and Gibson a shot gonna hurt us? We're already getting Zero points from the PG position and both our rookies are known as good man defenders (Brown was all-conference D in college)

Yeah they're inexperienced but we can only go up from what we're getting now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man great post work by LBJ.

The Hawks are impressive....they are playing hard


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Dam what a nice layup by LBJ on Smith. Oh well Sheldon crammed it on LBJ, but he'll strike back. Don't worry LBJ's gonna come after ya Sheldon.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh what's up with Anderson this year? He's making me look bad. He looks slower this season.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Oh what's up with Anderson this year? He's making me look bad. He looks slower this season.


To be fair, he has been injured for a couple games now.

But you're right, he's been significantly outplayed by Gooden so far this year, much to my surprise.


----------



## Brandname

Andy taking it inside. I like it.

We have yet to see his surprisingly good outside stroke this year. Although maybe it's better if he keeps that under wraps for now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ is just taking over, what an amazing drive.

He turned this game around completely.


----------



## Brandname

Wow... what a sick layup by LBJ.

I'm back on the bandwagon. :wink:


----------



## Brandname

Larry has some of the quickest hands on defense I've ever seen. I love it.


----------



## Brandname

David Wesley is a shell of a basketball player at this point.


----------



## remy23

Brandname said:


> Larry has some of the quickest hands on defense I've ever seen. I love it.


I just hope he doesn't get his hands clipped reaching in on one of these plays.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wesley another brick. He is hurting the team

Wesley is now 1 / 13 as a Cavalier


----------



## ATLien

LBJ is freaking unstoppable. Going to be one of the GOATs by the time he retires :yes:


----------



## Brandname

remy23 said:


> I just hope he doesn't get his hands clipped reaching in on one of these plays.


Yeah, I get scared any time Larry is around another player, heh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need to post Lebron the rest of the game, force them to double.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice backdoor action! :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a terrible shot by Hughes. Why is Snow so impatient, wait for Lebron to get position and feed the post :curse:


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What a terrible shot by Hughes. Why is Snow so impatient, wait for Lebron to get position and feed the post :curse:


I think Snow likes the feel of dribbling the ball for 24 seconds :curse:


----------



## Brandname

No, you can't measure Snow's offensive input. Mostly because you can't really measure 0 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ugh...come on LBJ we need you to win this one for us.


----------



## Brandname

We need to be able to take advantage of that gift.


----------



## futuristxen

Tyron Lue has a head like a tadpole.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ty Lue chokes 2 at the line.

Lebron has to take this shot - post him up and spread the floor.


----------



## remy23

Hughes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

CLUTCH shot by Larry. I remember Wiz fans saying he was clutch


----------



## Brandname

Larry!!!

I really don't like that play, though. We got lucky.


----------



## futuristxen

I can't believe we came up with that shot out of a timeout. I know we made it, but if we'd missed it the game was over.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Hughes with the big 3 great shot but I don't think this game should've been close.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's how you get a defensive stop.

Need 2 FT's here.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron with the big defensive play!

Good team defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I might consider fouling here, somebody like Josh Smith if he gets the ball


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

That effort on the last play is what we needed a whole lot more of this game.


----------



## Brandname

They have Joe Johnson. He can his shots all the way from Shaker Heights.

I miss Michael Reghi.


----------



## futuristxen

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Hughes with the big 3 great shot but I don't think this game should've been close.



Hawks have been one of the best teams in the NBA in the early season. So I don't begrudge it being close. They've got a lot of talent out there.


----------



## Brandname

Smart play from Atlanta and Lue there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on LBJ , we need these!


----------



## remy23

Oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

****ING lue damn


----------



## Brandname

I want Lebron to come out on a rampage in OT.


----------



## futuristxen

Overtime.

Sperm brain has some trash talk for the Cavs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ty Lue smack talking....quick PG"s burn us again.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Give it up for the HAwks remember their doing it this on the road, and without Marvin Williams.


----------



## futuristxen

What's up with these scrub players talking trash to the Cavs? Sean May one night Tyron Lue the next. Lebron needs to step up and nip that **** in the bud. If someone did **** like that to Kobe, Kobe would go off.


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ty Lue smack talking....quick PG"s burn us again.


Yeah. Lue has a tendency to look like God whenever he's playing against us.


----------



## ATLien

futuristxen said:


> Hawks have been one of the best teams in the NBA in the early season. So I don't begrudge it being close. They've got a lot of talent out there.


I think Atlanta started off 1-20 last season. Atlanta has been horrible in the beginning, the middle, and the end the past several years.


----------



## Brandname

That's what I want to see out of Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> What's up with these scrub players talking trash to the Cavs? Sean May one night Tyron Lue the next. Lebron needs to step up and nip that **** in the bud. If someone did **** like that to Kobe, Kobe would go off.


Amen. Lebron needs to get pissed off and take care of that ****. 

****ing tyrone lue another 3 pointer


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Bron with the layup... Lue with the 3


----------



## Brandname

Man, if we had Dwight Howard on our team, he would throw that **** down every freaking time.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Nice pass by Lebron but Donyell misses BOTH!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

FT's killing us.

Damn JJ blows by Hughes....Hawks just want it more.


----------



## Brandname

If nothing else, this game will teach us the importance of being able to hit FTs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn, that was just nasty by JJ...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

FT's and JJ killing us


----------



## Brandname

I can't believe we just handed this game over. I mean delivered it on a silver platter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man we are gonna get blasted on TNT with these last 2 losses...

It was just a matter of time before the FT shooting started killing us.


----------



## futuristxen

TheATLien said:


> I think Atlanta started off 1-20 last season. Atlanta has been horrible in the beginning, the middle, and the end the past several years.


Yeah you're right. They'll be lucky to get 20 wins this season.


----------



## Brandname

This is a tough loss to accept.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

futuristxen said:


> Yeah you're right. They'll be lucky to get 20 wins this season.



after tonight they'll just need 17 more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is the 2nd year in a row we've lost to the Hawks at home.


----------



## futuristxen

We've played poorly against two of the worst teams in the NBA, but we would have won both games if we had made our free throws. There's no excuse for this team to be that bad at free throws. The only really bad free throw shooter on the team is Verejao. Don't know why it's so hard for players to shoot in a Cavs uniform. 

I remember when the Cavs had great shooters like Price and Ehlo and Ferry. What happened?


----------



## futuristxen

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> after tonight they'll just need 17 more.


Before you get pissed off, I tried to give the Hawks love, but Atlien for some reason wanted to tell me they are garbage. Which is it? Are the Hawks 3-1 and playing really well to start the season, or are they garbage? Make up your mind. There's only like five of you.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> We've played poorly against two of the worst teams in the NBA, but we would have won both games if we had made our free throws. There's no excuse for this team to be that bad at free throws. The only really bad free throw shooter on the team is Verejao. Don't know why it's so hard for players to shoot in a Cavs uniform.
> 
> I remember when the Cavs had great shooters like Price and Ehlo and Ferry. What happened?


Could it possibly be the new ball? The Hawks were 15/25 tonight, too.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

HAWKS WIN!!!

great game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We deserved to lose this one. Horrible FT shooting, lazy defense, we shot 17% in the 3rd qtr, give credit to the Hawks - they outplayed us all night.


----------



## Brandname

We're still a team marred with inconsistency.

These FT problems are really beginning to worry me. They aren't getting better, and it's starting to get into the players' heads.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

Eric Snow + Damon Jones + David Wesley = 57 minutes | 1-10 FGM-A | 3 points | 8 assists | 2 steals

Tyronn Lue = 31 minutes | 8-11 FGM-A | 19 points | 11 assists

*Atlanta 104, Cleveland 95*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You know I think the SA game is backfiring. The team is overconfident against the "weaker" squads. They won so many close games last year they feel like they can just turn it on. 

Against the Chicago's, Miami's, etc. I don't think you see these type of performances.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> Eric Snow + Damon Jones + David Wesley = 57 minutes | 1-10 FGM-A | 3 points | 8 assists | 2 steals
> 
> Tyronn Lue = 31 minutes | 8-11 FGM-A | 19 points | 11 assists
> 
> *Atlanta 104, Cleveland 95*


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> You know I think the SA game is backfiring. The team is overconfident against the "weaker" squads. They won so many close games last year they feel like they can just turn it on.
> 
> Against the Chicago's, Miami's, etc. I don't think you see these type of performances.


Perhaps, but no matter how hard we try, we're going to have a tough time winning against ANYONE with our horrific FT shooting.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> Eric Snow + Damon Jones + David Wesley = 57 minutes | 1-10 FGM-A | 3 points | 8 assists | 2 steals
> 
> Tyronn Lue = 31 minutes | 8-11 FGM-A | 19 points | 11 assists


Ouch.
Snow did okay defensively though. But Jones and Wesley brought **** all.


----------



## quench23

*Re: Box Score*

this team is no different then last years team, maybe worse.


----------



## remy23

*Re: Box Score*



quench23 said:


> this team is no different then last years team, maybe worse.


If we keep using the old guards and never at least try our rookies, then we are only slightly better than last year (LBJ hopefully improving and having Hughes is a positive plus). Athletic little guards will continue to kill us until we use our youth.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> Eric Snow + Damon Jones + David Wesley = 57 minutes | 1-10 FGM-A | 3 points | 8 assists | 2 steals
> 
> Tyronn Lue = 31 minutes | 8-11 FGM-A | 19 points | 11 assists
> 
> *Atlanta 104, Cleveland 95*


 ****ing A. WTF is Ferry doing but sitting on his ***. Same old ****ing problem as last year. A blind monkey can see the PG and other guard spots just freakin kill us


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Box Score*



quench23 said:


> this team is no different then last years team, maybe worse.


Nah, we're better. We just have a few issues we need to work out.

We're not shooting well, and we're horrible at FTs.

This year, we have much more movement in the offense and we're much more fundamentally sound on defense. 

We're a lot better team than last year, even though it doesn't show up in our record.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Box Score*

How can you let Tyronn freakin Lue dominate you? This was the guy AI stepped over in the Finals


----------



## Brandname

I almost hate to suggest this, but could it be wise to look for offers for Anderson? (only really good offers, obviously). We're really thin at PG and Gooden is really stepping up.

I don't like what that would do to our front line, and we'd have to get a very good pg back. But I just don't know what else to do unless Gibson steps up to the plate here soon.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Box Score*



Pioneer10 said:


> How can you let Tyronn freakin Lue dominate you? This was the guy AI stepped over in the Finals


It's because he's a quick pg who can shoot. We can't defend that type of player to save our lives.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're a three man team (Gooden, Hughes, and Lebron) with three average players (Marshall, AV, Z) right now and that's it. We have six players that's it and two (AV and Z) are underperforming a bit but the problem there is no one after the six producing for us.


----------



## Brandname

Doesn't it just feel like we're missing SOMETHING? I mean, we have solid core, but we're definitely missing something.

Now I know everyone will suggest that we're missing any production at all from our PG spot, and I agree. The question is, is that all? Or are we missing something else? 

I'm thinking we could use a player with a take-over scoring mentality to come off the bench. Our offense just languishes with Lebron on the bench because we only have about 2 people after him who can put the ball in the hoop.


----------



## ChiBron

I know it's early but this motion offense really ain't working for you guys. Whoever's running PG usually wastes 15 secs just to make the first pass. The lack of jump shooting is another issue. I think going back to last year's "LeBron at the top of the key for a pick n roll + the occassional throw to Z/Gooden in the post" offense will be better for this team. Or at least that's when Cleveland's looked best thus far. 

btw, what was up w/ LeBron not touching the ball for like a 5 minute stretch in the 4th after the lead was 10? It pretty much cost you the game(aside from FT shooting).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If Z is truly regressing and not just starting slow, we need more consistent production from Hughes. 

He's 8-24 in the last 2 games....we can't have that with the play we're getting at PG. Maybe he needs more looks in the offense, but whatever it is he needs to start playing better.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Brandname said:


> I almost hate to suggest this, but could it be wise to look for offers for Anderson? (only really good offers, obviously). We're really thin at PG and Gooden is really stepping up.
> 
> I don't like what that would do to our front line, and we'd have to get a very good pg back. But I just don't know what else to do unless Gibson steps up to the plate here soon.


F' that....We need to do something about Z. I say we trade him, I've been sayin it since. We really need to let him go. And yes, we need to get the young bucks in their. Snow, DJ, and Wesley are making me start to question Danny Ferry (and Mike Brown for that matter).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> We're a three man team (Gooden, Hughes, and Lebron) with three average players (Marshall, AV, Z) right now and that's it. We have six players that's it and two (AV and Z) are underperforming a bit but the problem there is no one after the six producing for us.


This is why we need to play Brown and Gibson. They have a chance to be impact players.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SPMJ said:


> I know it's early but this motion offense really ain't working for you guys. Whoever's running PG usually wastes 15 secs just to make the first pass. The lack of jump shooting is another issue. I think going back to last year's "LeBron at the top of the key for a pick n roll + the occassional throw to Z/Gooden in the post" offense will be better for this team. Or at least that's when Cleveland's looked best thus far.
> 
> btw, what was up w/ LeBron not touching the ball for like a 5 minute stretch in the 4th after the lead was 10? It pretty much cost you the game(aside from FT shooting).


See I would agree with you but I don't think that offense will work in the playoffs. It's over-reliance on Lebron and just becomes too predictable. 

Having Lebron learn to play off the ball is good for his development long-term. It allows other guys to get involved and while they are sucking now, it's a better way for him to play.


----------



## Brandname

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> F' that....We need to do something about Z. I say we trade him, I've been sayin it since. We really need to let him go. And yes, we need to get the young bucks in their. Snow, DJ, and Wesley are making me start to question Danny Ferry (and Mike Brown for that matter).


Well at this point, you're not going to get anything of value for Z. 

He's played terribly dating back to the end of last season. And he has a huge contract.

Really, they're probably listening to offers for him at this point, but they're probably not coming in. Or at least, we're not going to get much of anything for him.


----------



## Brandname

I do like Lebron in the post, though. He draws enough attention that he can either overpower his defender or pass to an open shooter. Those shooters just have to hit those shots. 

I just want to see Lebron handle the ball almost all the time. He makes the best decisions, he's our best passer, best scorer, etc. Even if he doesn't take all the shots, the ball being in his hands gives us our best chance. But I don't want it out at the 3 point line. He should be either in the low- or high-post handling the ball. 

Eric Snow doesn't help us. He can't defend fast guards, he overdribbles, and he can't shoot. All the time spent with the ball in his hands would be better off in Lebron's hands. At least he tends to make things happen.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

FT made-attempts: 23-37 for 62.2%. Man those guys have gotta hit their free throws. Lue absolutely demolished the Cavs today. Don't know why the commentators always claiming Snow's playing good defense.


----------



## Spudd

I did not watch this game, but by looking at the box score, i see 2 main reasons we lost, free throws (altough the hawks did just as poorly), & the play of our pg's. 

I come from australia, & a few years ago the league here used a new ball, & during that season free throw %'s were alot lower, some players just couldnt adjust to it. This is not an excuse for nba players, they play 82 games a season, they have to adapt. 

I think this game has to show the coaching staff of the cavaliers that david wesley has to go. The cavs are in a situation right now where we really dont need a superstar point guard, especially if lebron & larry are on the court, which means that gibson must be given a chance. I honestly dont think anyone can do a worse job than wesley. If shannon brown can defend pg's well, then the cavs must experiment with brown hughes & lebron on the court, with all 3 sharing the ball-handling duties. There is no chance the cavs will succeed if our pg's keep getting destroyed by opposing pg's, especially if the opposing pg is lue. I haven't had the opportunity of seeing either shannon or gibson play, but from all reports ive read, they have shown alot of promise. I still think damon jones has some value on the team, he needs to get his shot back, so he should be given around 20 minutes a game.

If the cavs can get just decent defense out of our pg's then we will beat most teams. I just think that with our current roster, we have the perfect opportunity to see if brown & gibson can actually be long-term prospects for our pg & sg, as we have nothing to lose by playing them now, they cant do worse then wesley & damon, & by doing this, we can possibly save ourselves an unreasonable trade to get a pg when we might have the answer sitting on the injured list. 

1 last thing. I just cannot believe the cavs did not draft Josh smith. I honestly believe he would be the perfect player for our bench & it still bugs me how we passed on him. A lineup of hughes, james, smith, gooden, andy, although it would not provide much shooting, would be too athletic for any team in the nba & would just be a pleasure to watch.


----------



## LOYALTY

4BiddenKnight said:


> FT made-attempts: 23-37 for 62.2%. Man those guys have gotta hit their free throws. Lue absolutely demolished the Cavs today. Don't know why the commentators always claiming Snow's playing good defense.



Snow switched to guarding Joe Johnson a lot in the 2nd half. Johnson didn't hurt us too badly with Snow guarding him, but Lue destroyed Hughes, Snow, Jones, and anyone else who tried to stay with him. It wasn't his penetration. It was the fact that our switching double-teamers could not rotate back to the perimeter quick enough. Lue was wide open from 3 almost all night.


----------



## Cap

I really don't understand why the Cavs don't run a very simple post split offense every time down; post up LeBron, have a guard slip screen off him and another make a bee-line to the basket. If LeBron can't hit the cutters, no problem, he gets to post up whatever poor soul is guarding him. Or hell, simple pinch post plays with LeBron. Even though his mid-range game is weak, he'll be close enough to the basket where he'll get a high percentage shot, and it'll save some of his energy. 

Mike Brown and offense; like fuel and fire.


----------



## c_dog

they really need to get in touch with boston for one of their point guards. delonte west would be a good fit for this team since he'll fit the team's needs. an athletic pg(6'4 and has above average hops) who can shoot the ball(played as sg, teaming up with jameer nelson as one of the best backcouts in college) and finish well, not to mention play tenacious defense. they probably won't need to give up much for the guy.


----------

